# SS 02.07.22 - Kabalevsky # 1



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Dmitri Kabalevsky (1904-1987)*

*Symphony no. 1 in C sharp minor, op. 18*

I. Andante molto sostenuto - Poco a poco animado - Piu mosso, agitato - Andante - Poco piu mosso - Allegro agitato - Poco a poco meno mosso - Adagio, con gran espressione - Lento assai

II. Allegro molto agitato e con spirito - Meno mosso - Andantino semplice - Tempo I - Coda, Gajo (Presto)
---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

This week we have Kabalevsky's Symphony no. 1. Known as one of the foremost educators in classical music, this symphony, written in 1932, is certainly no mere academic exercise. Full of folk-inspired lyricism with engaging orchestration, the symphony was written to celebrate the 15th anniversary of the October Revolution and certainly the last movement has some of the Soviet march-like passages. However it is overall a powerful piece and perhaps more importantly, unlike many other Soviet revolution-inspired pieces, is quite brief. There are a few recordings including the Eiji Oue and the NDR Philharmonic.


----------



## Xenophiliu (Jan 2, 2022)

Armenian Philharmonic Orchestra
Loris Tjeknavorian
ASV


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Kabalevsky: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

Malmö Symphony Orchestra, Darrell Ang

I will spinning this one, I prefer this one above the CPO version.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Rogerx said:


> Kabalevsky: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2
> 
> Malmö Symphony Orchestra, Darrell Ang
> 
> I will spinning this one, I prefer this one above the CPO version.


My choice also


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Rogerx said:


> Kabalevsky: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2
> 
> Malmö Symphony Orchestra, Darrell Ang
> 
> I will spinning this one, I prefer this one above the CPO version.


Me too


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Where's 3 & 4 from Naxos is what I wanna know...


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

maestro267 said:


> Where's 3 & 4 from Naxos is what I wanna know...


Send Naxos a mail, they help you if they can .


Contact Us - Naxos Music Library 
I found there contact addresses , good luck


----------

